# Vent placement



## Pythonlovers (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey everyone,
as the title speaks for itself, I need help with vent placement. I have recently just got my quote back for my 3ft x 2ft x 2ft pvc enclosure for my gtp. This will be my first pvc enclosure and I don't wanna stuff it by putting the vents in the wrong position.
could someone help me out. 
Cheers.
jesse.


----------



## Gruni (Apr 4, 2013)

General rule of thumb is one low on one side wall and one high on the opposite wall, this allows cross flow and you make the warm end of the enclosure on the side where the vent is low as warm air will rise. In my enclosure I for other reasons I put both vents in the back wall and it still seems to work well again with one high and one low. The third option I have seen is to place vents below the door on the front and have a vent in one corner of the back wall. 

It really is up to you by and large but the first option is the most common.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 4, 2013)

awesome!, cheers for that.
does vent size matter? or what ever size is all good?


----------



## Gruni (Apr 4, 2013)

It will matter as the larger the enclosure the larger the vents will need to be to ensure air flow. J-A-X might have some ideas but for a setup like yours I would think two 6x4 inch ventings would be adequate. 

You say you got a quote so are you building it and just got quoted for materials or is it being done for you? Being a PVC enclosure you have the option of just creating a perforated area rather than cutting out and fitting vents, I'm just not sure what the cleanest way of doing that would be. 

Also, I have seen vents made from all manner of things including sink drain strainers, where in your case they would use two or three per side.


----------



## T0ken (Apr 4, 2013)

With PVC you can have the vents created by routing in the slots as opposed to cutting a hole. See photo.

There is a thread for PVC reptile cages with a current special from one of the sites sponsors, might be worthwhile taking a pre built cage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks for the advice, i would of got one from them, but i dont have money to buy 4 and get shipped to vic, so i went with building my own. 
and i will probably go with the routing idea.
but if i do what would be a appropriate size.
and the quote was for the materials and for them to put it together for me, and to my surprise it wasnt as bad as what i thought it was gonna be, looks like the other gtp and bredli will be getting new pvc enclosures haha


----------



## Gruni (Apr 4, 2013)

Vent sizing needs to be such that the animal can't get its head into or through the holes/slots so it will depend on the size of your snake and the size of the tools the people have who are doing the work for you. I would aim for approximately 3-4mm assuming you aren't putting a hatchy in there as I have read of hatchy escapes through the gap in sliding glass doors.


----------



## rvcasa (Apr 4, 2013)

Look into DIY section...
It's all there, with graphics, sizes, cost etc. good luck 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 4, 2013)

cheers for the diagram!
i have been through the DIY sections many times but not many people use pvc. and i am new to the material so i was just wondering. and no i wont be putting hatchys in there. its for my 1 and half old gtp. plus i dont wana make the vents to big cause of the humidity factor.
ill talk to the guys making it and see what they can do.


----------

